# Outdoor secure play area for ferret



## Feeney93 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi!
My garden is open and whenever I let my ferret out he usually ends up trying to run away! I've tried harnesses etc but he doesn't like them and somehow ends up getting out.
Any ideas on a large but secure outdoor type of playpen? I've seen a few but they aren't tall enough because he will just climb over! 
Thanks


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

You will need a run with a roof/top if you want to leave them outside, I had this for my ferrets


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

You'll definitely need one with a roof on, and if it's to be placed on grass/or soil then maybe even one with a floor unless you're going to be supervising. Also check the bar spacing as some look to be wide enough for a ferret to fit through.

This rabbit one looks a decent size and nice small bar spacing. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pawhut-Out...erret+playpen+outdoor&qid=1614591235&sr=8-123


----------



## Feeney93 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks guys! 
He does live outside in a big hutch and he comes in the house everyday. But now its getting near summer time and warmer weather, i want him to be able to run on grass etc. 
Do you have any ideas for toys too?
I've tried tubes and all that but he isn't bothered about them, he prefers messaging around in cardboard boxes but want something more for him


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Feeney93 said:


> Thanks guys!
> He does live outside in a big hutch and he comes in the house everyday. But now its getting near summer time and warmer weather, i want him to be able to run on grass etc.
> Do you have any ideas for toys too?
> I've tried tubes and all that but he isn't bothered about them, he prefers messaging around in cardboard boxes but want something more for him


Mine always loved boxes, I'd fill some of them with shredded paper, corn starch packing peanuts, and paper shopping bags (handles cut off) and fasten the boxes together to make a maze with holes to connect them and lots of peeping spots for them to sneak attack the other ferrets through.

They also loved big sheets of bubble wrap folded over so they could rub against it and go between the layers. (Mine never tried to eat it but this should be supervised play only).

A box with non instant rice was much loved to dig in (important that it is non instant as instant swells when wet/ingested). There are lots of dig box ideas, I tried playsand too which was good in the summer as I could wet it and potting soil too. The sand quickly turned into a litter tray  but the soil kept them busy although all plant pots turned into fair game to dig in!


----------

